# Little Wood Pigeon - Found At Flamingo Land



## LaurenBuzz (Oct 2, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Isn't he a cutie? You can defrost some frozen peas and corn and pop those into his mouth while still warm, one at a time. With any luck he will start feeding himself. Start by feeding it 40-50 pieces, then wait until his crop is empty before feeding again. It is easy to feel the peas in the crop.


*One of our members took her hand raised woodie *to Yorkshire Coast Wildlife Rescue ( 4, Westbourne Grove, Scarborough, YO11 2DJ, 07957 108191/07711 648201) very recently, she was most impressed by them...the link in this paragraph will take you to the relevant thread. 

*Here* you will find a link to information about woodies including their diet in captivity and* here *you will find information on hand raising a baby pigeon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The crop will feel like a beanie baby when it is full: soft and squishy!


----------

